
The Fifty-Nine-Story Crisis - js2
http://people.duke.edu/~hpgavin/cee421/citicorp1.htm
======
js2
Also covered by 99% Invisible, which has a nice postscript to the linked
story.

[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/structural-
integrity/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/structural-integrity/)

